# Where to mount a sub amp



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How about under the package tray?


----------



## Scott205 (Aug 11, 2016)

I am thinking about that, but was planning on installing my old competition MB Quarts 3 way seperates back there. The 6x9 would be close to perfect in the doors and tray. I wish the amp was a bit smaller then that would be my first choice. Will take another look at that today or tommorow


----------



## jma20a (Dec 3, 2016)

i havn't started my sub stage install yet and was wondering the same thing, where to mount my massive amp.

i think i might go with a piece of 3/4" plywood mounted to the rear of the back seat and mount it to the plywood.

my biggest issue is running a 0 gauge wire through the firewall. i have a manual trans so the clutch reservoir is in the way and i need a good place to drill a hole in the firewall for the grommet.

i have 2 1500watt rms 12's that will each be running at around 2000 watts.

if you take a feel against the back of the rear seat you can tell there is framework big enough to mount a piece of plywood to.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jma20a said:


> my biggest issue is running a 0 gauge wire through the firewall. i have a manual trans so the clutch reservoir is in the way and i need a good place to drill a hole in the firewall for the grommet.


I'm confused, last November you said you found a spot so I did not post any pic's. What happened/changed?


----------



## jma20a (Dec 3, 2016)

i thought i found a spot but it didn't work out. do you still have the pics?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

These are a few that came up during a search of the site, but for some reason only the pics showed up.


















I do not have mine at the moment.


----------

